# How to address an aunt or uncle in Czech?



## Kirja

Okay, so how do you address an aunt or uncle in Czech? 

For example how could I say "Aunt Betty" in Czech?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Kachni

Hello, 

it's 'teta Betty' and we use a word 'strýc' or 'strejda' (more informal, widely used) for an uncle.


----------



## Kirja

Kachni said:


> Hello,
> 
> it's 'teta Betty' and we use a word 'strýc' or 'strejda' (more informal, widely used) for an uncle.



Thank you so much !


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I hope I'm not splitting hairs here folks, but let's not forget that the original poster asks "how do you *address* an aunt or uncle in Czech?", and when you address someone (say their name when you are speaking or writing to them directly), you need the *vocative* (5th) case.
*
Teta Betty *je moc hodná.  Aunt/Auntie/Aunty Betty is very kind. (Nominative - This is a statement, Aunt Betty is the subject of the verb)
Jsi moc hodná, *teto*!  You're very kind, aunty/auntie!  (*Vocative* - you are addressing Aunt Betty directly, i.e. speaking or writing to her). 

Similarly:
Strejda/strýček je moc hodný. (My) uncle is very kind. (Nominative, as above)
Jsi moc hodný, strejdo/strýčku!  You're very kind, uncle! (Vocative, as above)


----------

